# pfad zur jre linux



## dany (20. Jun 2012)

Hallo, habe zur Zeit 2 jre`s installiert, 6 u. 7 (Kubuntu)
Dummerweise lässt sich dsas 6 gerade nicht deinstllieren, die 7 ist bislang nur "ausgepackt",
muss also den Pfad selber setzen,


```
/etc/environment
```


```
JAVA_HOME="/home/alice/Downloads/jdk7u6/bin/java"
PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/alice/Downloads/jdk7u6/bin"
```


```
javac -version
```
 zeigt zwar die Neue aber  
	
	
	
	





```
java -version
```
 noch die Alte 
auch 
	
	
	
	





```
JAVA_HOME="/home/alice/Downloads/jdk7u6/bin"
```
bringt nix.


----------



## eRaaaa (20. Jun 2012)

Was sagt denn ein 
	
	
	
	





```
sudo update-alternatives --config java
```
 ?

Da taucht dein 7er vemrutlich nicht auf
Dann mal [c]sudo update-alternatives --install java /home/alice/Downloads/jdk7u6/bin/java INDEX[/c]probieren, wobei INDEX = die neue Zahl ist (wenn du beim vorherigen Kommando z.b. also Auswahl 0 und 1 hattest, benutze 2)

Dann nochmal erstes Kommando eingeben und eben neue Auswahl treffen.


----------



## dany (20. Jun 2012)

There is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/ia32-java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
Nothing to configure.

Also nur die 32bit Variante der 6er.


----------



## eRaaaa (20. Jun 2012)

Ja und hast du mal 
	
	
	
	





```
sudo update-alternatives –-install java pfad
```
 ausgeführt anschließend? :autsch:


----------



## dany (20. Jun 2012)

Ähm, hab nicht verstanden,
(wenn du beim vorherigen Kommando z.b. also Auswahl 0 und 1 hattest, benutze 2)?

Habe nur den Text wiederbekommen den ich gepostet habe.

sudo update-alternatives –-install /home/alice/Downloads/jdk7u6/bin/java INDEX
bringt mir die --help Ansicht


----------



## eRaaaa (20. Jun 2012)

ja nach dem --install fehlt das java entschuldigung. Aber die Hinweise hätte doch eig. reichen sollen, vor allem wenn dann schon auch eine Hilfeseite angezeigt wird, bzw. ein wenig googlen und man hätte es selbst gemerkt.


----------



## dany (20. Jun 2012)

geht so aber auch nicht ,und wenn kriegt man so doch auch nur die neuesten aus repos, oder?
Vielleicht find ich ja noch eins aus den Backports...
aber eigentlich sollte es doch reichen den Pfad anzupassen?

Und jre 6 lässt sich nicht deinstallieren,

default-jre-headless : Depends: openjdk-6-jre-headless (>= 6b14) but it is not going to be installed
E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.

aber anderes Problem...


----------



## Unix?? (21. Jun 2012)

dany hat gesagt.:


> Und jre 6 lässt sich nicht deinstallieren



Sorry, aber kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, denn der Pakete-Manager hat dies ja auch erfolgreich installiert. Also wird er (root verrausgesetzt) auch in der Lage sein dies wieder vollständig zu entfernen.

Alternativ gibt es unter Unix immer noch die "man"-Pages.


----------



## mla.rue (21. Jun 2012)

hau mal deinen Pfad zu java7 an den Anfang der PATH Variable (und nicht ans Ende)


----------

